# Brownhills Canterbury Discover/Herne Bay/Portsmouth Closures



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

As Brownhills have closed Canterbury *their nearest branch is now Swindon.*

*Discover now have no branches left open in the South *apart from Weston and Newport.

As part of our ongoing committent to the Swift Group, we will honour any warranty on all Swift products, i.e Swift, Autocruise, Bessecar,
Ace, Escape ranges. This also includes their caravan range.

This covers the conversion, not the mechanical chassis element.

Peter


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Peter, you are to be congratulated on your very positive approach to a situation that is not of your making. I am sure that the affected owners are very reassured by your kind offer. It is not of much help to me as you do not cover Chausson models but yours is the first positive action that I have seen and puts the Discover group inaction to reassure existing customers to shame.
Do you carry out repairs to MH's other than the marques you sell when they are out of warranty e.g Trauma heaters etc?
Ray


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

rayc said:


> Peter, you are to be congratulated on your very positive approach to a situation that is not of your making. I am sure that the affected owners are very reassured by your kind offer. It is not of much help to me as you do not cover Chausson models but yours is the first positive action that I have seen and puts the Discover group inaction to reassure existing customers to shame.
> Do you carry out repairs to MH's other than the marques you sell when they are out of warranty e.g Trauma heaters etc?
> Ray


Hi Rsy,

We are appointed Truma Service Agents so we can carry out warranty rectification same as Dometic.

As to other makes of motorhomes, we sell and service a wide range of pre-owned makes other than Swift.

Warranty niggles on other makes we can sort out but obviously on a chargeable basis and one would assume these costs can be reclaimed elsewhere subject to authourisation from the original supplier.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If JCM don't come out of this recession, a much bigger stronger company, then there is no justice in the world, please come up to Leeds and show them how it's done, all we ask is to have an honest reasonable dealer, is that too much.

I am not a customer of JCM, unfortunately they are too far away, but even I have had quality service from them despite spending a penny with them. (yet)

I will be ringing your man Peter, just as soon as I find the lead again.

Long may they continue.

Kev.


----------

